# Using the same arrow on another deer.



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

I have used the same arrow two years in a row now to harvest deer and it still looks good. I will just replace the blades in my Thunderhead 100g. Just target shoot it a couple times first.

Whats the record?

How many guys have used the same arrow to shoot multiple deer?


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I don't know what type of arrow you use, but I retire my arrow after regardless. I have seen to many pics of half of a carbon arrow in some guys hand when he went to shoot it. I don't know if they were after shooting a deer or what, but i wouldn't chance it. Just my opinion.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Had a coyote retire one last year that hed been through 8 deer...

Golg tip XT


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I have one that went 5 deer before being snapped off....The one I have currently has 3 straight and itchin for number 4 :lol: and only 7 months to go


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

localyahoo said:


> I don't know what type of arrow you use, but I retire my arrow after regardless. I have seen to many pics of half of a carbon arrow in some guys hand when he went to shoot it. I don't know if they were after shooting a deer or what, but i wouldn't chance it. Just my opinion.


I used to retire my arrows and broad heads after a kill....regardless of condition. Then I realized that I needed new arrows and two dozen arrows I could use again. I could reuse most of the Broad heads as well. Then I switched to carbons a few years later after I purchased a new bow.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

localyahoo said:


> I don't know what type of arrow you use, but I retire my arrow after regardless. I have seen to many pics of half of a carbon arrow in some guys hand when he went to shoot it. I don't know if they were after shooting a deer or what, but i wouldn't chance it. Just my opinion.


Easton 2413 w/thunderhead 100g, the cheap stuff, its all about arrow placement on the shot.

If you hit them the shouder blade it will toast the arrow, or double rib them broadside in the middle ribs.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I shot a buck and a doe. Both complete pass throughs with same arrow. First time I ever did it but after cleaning up the arrow after the first deer it still looked new and spun perfect so I target shot it a few times and flew perfect so used it again but not the broadhead. I shoot Carbon Express Mayhem Hunters with lighted nock and Rocket sidewinder. Very tough arrow. I used to shoot Gold Tip Pro Hunters and never could have gotten away with that. Plus with the heavier arrow getting better penetration.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I figure if ya clean it well and bend it to check it out, it should be good to go - however better safe than sorry too...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

I have 4 does and 4 bucks with the one I am shooting now, same arrow and bh. The last one was 9 deer and the one before that was 15. I either sharpen the blades or replace them in my slick tricks. All were pass thrus! One went thru the deer and hit a tree before a complete exit, the deer ran and broke the shaft and the bh was buried in the tree. The other stuck into a root after pass thru and the deer ran and broke the shaft sticking up. BTW I do inspect my shafts and flex them, for fear of the dreaded shaft in the hand.


----------



## Wildcatdad (Dec 24, 2009)

I had an arrow last year that had been thru two or three deer. It was bow season and getting dark early. One night I went home and took that arrow and another and was shooting them into the block in the backyard. I drew the arrow that I had been using as my kill arrow and looked out acroos the arrow before I shot it into the block. It looked bent, but it was getting dark and I couldn't see well. I let off my bow and grabbed the arrow and bent it a little. It broke. I had nicked it with a broadhead. I then retired it, to the trash can.
Never, never shoot broadheads at each other. It scares me to think what would have happend if I would have hit that release.:yikes:


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

I've got two deer and a coyote on the same arrow and broadhead, G5 Montec just resharpened.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I shoot XX78 aluminums and I have one that's been through 9 deer and it's still straight as can be. Wash it off, replace the blades and it's back in the quiver.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

As a generral rule, once I shoot an arrow at a deer it gets retired. The vast majority of the time the arrow and broadhead go up on the "wall of fame" in the cabin with the date and deer description. If the shot results in a mountable buck, the arrow and broadhead go on the wall with the mount. In the event that the shot results in a miss, the arrow and broadhead become target variety. 
However, on one occasion I had a mature buck (3.5 year old) completely jump my string. The arrow stuck in the tree at a height that assured me I should have taken out the top of his heart! I unscrewed the arrow and left the broadhead in the tree. When I examined the arrow back at the cabin it was still perfect. Since I thought I had made the perfect shot, I put a new Thunderhead 125 on the arrow and decided to keep using it to hunt. It must have been fate. Two days later I called the same buck back to the same stand, and put an arrow through both of his lungs. Again, the shot was near perfect and I watched him topple over, a mere 50 yards from my tree. After that, the arrow and broadhead were retired! 
<----<<<


----------

